# Are there those here who play or write video games?



## Corvus (May 6, 2010)

I am interested in research on the sub-culture that is very involved with games, either on line or on devices.  Jargon, customs.  Is there any one here who knows this?  Or who writes for the games?

Thank you


----------



## darknite_johanne (May 7, 2010)

What part exactly? there are hundreds of words associated with games. And it also depends on what kinds of games.


----------



## Corvus (May 7, 2010)

Well, I don't know.  I have no knowledge or experience of this field and was hoping to meet somebody who does.


----------



## Sigg (May 7, 2010)

Well I can safely say there are plenty of us gamer nerds on this site.   What exactly would you like to know?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 7, 2010)

You might try googling "gamer culture" to learn a little something about what you want to know.  If you can't ask a question, we can't give you an answer.


----------



## alanmt (May 7, 2010)

You should probably play a few hundred hours of world of warcraft, corvus.

I am a guild wars man, myself, however.


----------



## Sigg (May 7, 2010)

alanmt said:


> You should probably play a few hundred hours of world of warcraft, corvus.
> 
> I am a guild wars man, myself, however.



I most respectfully say, FUCK that.  Don't ever play that vile, steaming, puddle of diseased rat diarrhea that is WoW.


----------



## darknite_johanne (May 8, 2010)

I play most asian MMORPG's reminiscent of .HACK if you want to learn about it you can watch that Anime series. I've played Ragnarok Online, RAN online, Karos Online. But these days, I've hardly time for them. But if you have Q's I have A's.


----------



## Idle Tinkerer (May 8, 2010)

I recommend having a wander through Penny Arcade. They're a pretty accurate representation of the more niche side of things, without the screaming and illegible profanity you'd find in a lot of other places.


----------



## Corvus (May 8, 2010)

Thank you, Ilasor.  I had already googled a bit, but wanted to be able to contact gamers.  Which, I would think, was my question.  And I thank those who answered.    

Tinkerer, the pennyarcade.com site is exactly the sort of thing I am looking for.  Access to the mentality of people who would pay for a "Reversible Merch Fleshreaper Hat".      And the very word "Fleshreaper" is exactly what I am "mining" for: an excellent name for a bar or band or character's  faux name.

I may come to you who've posted here with specific questions as my project proceeds.  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Corvus (May 8, 2010)

Another question.

I was once in a Seattle business called "Wizards of the Coast", in the University of Washington district.  It was a huge establishment full of full-sized figures of warrior maidens, working robots, dragons, and sword-wielding Minotaurs.  They sold games and also were an arena where people played games in dungeons and robot constructs.  They are now defunct.

Is this a normal type of business?  Are there places where gamers gather?  Or have they gone the way of other activities replaced by the solitude of computer screens or pocket devices?


----------



## Destroyer (May 9, 2010)

I plaed wow for a while, currently on a break from it because it got too boring. But I think I learned quite a bit of mmorpg jargon from it. Now I just play ps3 and pc games when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Sigg (May 9, 2010)

Corvus said:


> Another question.
> 
> I was once in a Seattle business called "Wizards of the Coast", in the University of Washington district. It was a huge establishment full of full-sized figures of warrior maidens, working robots, dragons, and sword-wielding Minotaurs. They sold games and also were an arena where people played games in dungeons and robot constructs. They are now defunct.
> 
> Is this a normal type of business? Are there places where gamers gather? Or have they gone the way of other activities replaced by the solitude of computer screens or pocket devices?


 
Those places still exist, they are the remnants of the pre-computer gamers, the ones who got together in their friend's basement to play D&D (the old fashioned way). There are still plenty of game stores like that where people meet up to play board games like D&D or card games like Magic the Gathering.

These days the only "in person" game (not including sports) I play is poker, but that's not really the same thing.

Wizards of the Coast is a pretty huge deal in the realm of fantasy gamers though. 

I know there are also conventions for these types of things.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 9, 2010)

I have a game question, too, come to think of it.   
In one of the early "street fighting" games, maybe Mortal Kombat,  the only things the characters would say were  "Eiger!"  and something that sounded like "Noogen"  or Nyoogen".   Anybody know what they are?


----------



## Sigg (May 9, 2010)

That was Street Fighter. Ryu and Ken were the guys with the bandana's and when they shot their fireballs from their hands they would say "Hadouken!" It was all japanese and quick-style so no one really knew wth they were saying, it sounded like nyoogen, yeah.


----------



## Sam (May 9, 2010)

I think it was Ryu from _Street Fighter _who said "Adoken" or something like that whenever he'd fire a ball of lightning. It's been ages since I played _Street Fighter _or _Mortal Kombat_, though.

Edit: Sigg beat me to it.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 9, 2010)

But "Eiger" isn't Japanese.  It's German for ogre.  Was there a character named Eiger?


----------



## Sigg (May 9, 2010)

lin said:


> But "Eiger" isn't Japanese. It's German for ogre. Was there a character named Eiger?




No, but look at this list to see if you recognize the name.  Do you remember what he looked like?  Also, since the sound was crappy, "Ryu" might have sounded like "Eiger"


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 9, 2010)

I never looked at it. just heard it over and over and over and over.
Now that I know it was Mortal Kombat, I googled and guess what... the game was developed by a company called "Eiger".   So they were pounding their brand into people's heads?


----------



## Galivanting (May 9, 2010)

i think youre thinking of eagle from the original sf lin... he said something similar to eiger when you did his main special (forget the name of it)


----------



## Galivanting (May 9, 2010)

ah okay never mind me


----------



## Galivanting (May 9, 2010)

for the record though eiger was a codename for one of midway's dev crew's back then, so it was developed by midway with the eiger crew


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 9, 2010)

You're saying Street Fighter was the one yelling Eiger all the time?   Did they also yell Nyugen or something?


----------

